# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  World’s tattoo by industrial robot, Appropriate Audiences, France

## Airicist

Website - appropriateaudiences.net

vimeo.com/appropriateaudiences

The project was engineered by French designers Pierre Emm and Johan da Silveira (otherwise known as Appropriate Audiences).

----------


## Airicist

World's first tattoo by industrial robot

Published on Aug 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Your future robot tattooist has steady hands, but isn't great at conversation"
'Do you want this in binary?'

by James Vincent
August 4, 2016

----------

